# Kevin's right.....Milling is fulfilling....



## rockb (May 12, 2012)

Piggy backin' on Kevin's well chosen phrase....I got "fulfilled" this morning with a nice chunk of koa. Made a trip to the Coast this week......I'm talkin' the one on the west side.....Pacific Ocean side..... Intended to do some clam digging, see son, daughter-in-law, g'daughter.... Did see kids......no clams......but, I did see a really nice block of koa at Almquist Lumber in Arcata, Ca....google 'em......great store and guys there. Just had to "whack" on it some to see what was "in there". Attached some pics to prove it really "did happen".... : ) 

Pic 1......woodmizer LT10......smallest one they make, will cut about a 27" log....in my case 11' long but you can add track to cut forever.....a really nice and well made saw. 

[attachment=5467]

Pic 2.....This is the first of two blanks that I made. It's about 2 1/4 thick x 6 x about 24" long. 
[attachment=5468]

Pic 3.......edge of blank and tummy of old guy who does the majority of my lifting around here. Obviously he got Really filled.....er....fulfilled but I digress. : It is all about the wood..... : )

[attachment=5469]

Pic 4......cutting off one more blank..... I only took off two, should have another 4-5 pretty much like this one. 

[attachment=5470]

Pic 5......ripping one of the blanks.....made these about 1 1/4" thick, mainly for the knife handle/scales guys but "generic" enough for other stuff too. 
Bandsaw is on one of my Shopsmiths......I've got a couple Mark V's and some of the old 10ER's.....love those old machines... 

[attachment=5471]

Pic 6........some of the blanks that came off the first piece I made. Full sun but that stuff does make ya wanna lick it......

[attachment=5472] 

Hope to put a few of these on WB and my website but not sure when.......gotta start my "day job" on Monday. Mixed feelings about that but it happens every year about this time. On the brighter side, summer is when I collect the manzanita that I sell during the winter months. Sooo, it's all good. Hope ya enjoyed seeing the koa........
Rocky


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2012)

Okay buster you just signed your death warrant here. You refuse to trade with me. Now you dangle Kevin Kryptonite in front of my nose and steal my phrase to rub in my face on top of it. :ill:

Your days are here very numbered you mean old man. :protest: 


That koa is g - o - r - g - e - o - u - s and I am certain I will not end up with any but thanks for letting me at least look at it. :kewlpics:

:hookup:

:happymail:


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2012)

Kevin, don't forget the fact that he's showing blanks that look to be the perfect size for handles for your turning tools!:hornets::hornets::stirthepot::stirthepot::gigglesign:

That's gorgeous stuff, Rock! I love curly koa, but I think I like your manzanita even better!:saythat:


----------



## BangleGuy (May 12, 2012)

WOW Rocky! That stuff is out of this world gorgeous. When the wood hits the market, we will all be interested. :wacko1:


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

What a boring piece of wood. My :diablo:ss


----------



## bench1holio (May 13, 2012)

some beautiful koa there rocky, nice score


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin, don't forget the fact that he's showing blanks that look to be the perfect size for handles for your turning tools!:hornets::hornets::stirthepot::stirthepot::gigglesign:


For sure +1, I would love one of those handle blanks myself!


----------



## kfuknives (Jun 16, 2012)

hey rockb! That is some nice looking koa. Ive picked up some Ironwood before I found this forum from rockb and he was a pleasure to do business with.[/i]


----------

